# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  Practice your hex math for assembly

## silentthread

I'm not sure if this is better in the assembly language section, but please feel free to move the post.

As a newbie to assembly language, I recently found myself searching for something online that will help me practice my hex math. After all, every book I read about asm, whether 16-bit or 32-bit stresses the importance of being able to do basic hex math. Well, that's nice and all but I don't like writing problems down and working on them. I'm a paperless type of guy. I needed something that will allow me to practice say, during my lunch time at work. I frantically searched the internet for a hex math practice tool somewhere, but no luck. Finally feed up, I decided to make my own. Please feel free to add this to your site. I'm on a mission to make assembly language an easier thing for me and everyone in the world. I made it in javascript so everyone can add to their site (no need for asp.net engine). I tested it, but if you find any bugs, please let me know and I will correct.

Here is the library file you will need....

http://www.silentthread.com/extras/hexdec_libraries.js


easy.....
http://www.silentthread.com/extras/main.html

hard.....
http://www.silentthread.com/extras/main2.html

I'm serious, feel free to add to your site. I will even let you change the title to your name, so you can take credit. My next mission is to develop a game that will teach assembly language basics. I'm looking for suggestions or team members. Suggestions can be anything like language to use, type of game, object of the game, etc.

PS. If you know of such interactive sites that teach assembly language, please let me know.

Thanks,
SiLentThReaD

----------


## iPrank

> *Service Unavailable*

----------


## silentthread

Sorry, I need to pay my hosting folks.  :-(

----------


## Lord Orwell

In the meantime, the Advanced tab on the windows calculator can accept Hexadecimal numbers.

----------

